# Ronnie Coleman Comeback Confirmed for 2010



## MuscleSportMag (Jul 1, 2009)

I interviewed Ronnie Coleman on my radio show and he confirmed that he is coming back to compete in the 2010 Mr. Olympia. He said that he just made up his mind "a few days ago" 

He was hoping to compete in this year's show but his travel commitments were too much and wouldn't allow him to have the proper time to prepare. 

He further stated that any talk of him tarnishing his legend is nonsense and that he does this "for fun." 

Ronnie was very open and candid and a pleasure to speak with.

Although he may not be the same Ronnie of old, a professional like him will make sure that he is in the right condition for this. The way he looks during his guest posing routines is not an indication of contest shape. 

Coleman further stated in the interview that the time off (especially to recuperate from his back surgery after the 2007 Olympia) will be an advantage for him. 

Hey, listen. If you never had the opportunity to see Ronnie on stage at the Olympia, then this is would be a chance to see a legend on his own turf. 

Everyone is expecting the worst. I don't think that will be the case. This is not going to be Babe Ruth on the Boston Braves.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm rooting for the guy. I liked him. Hated Cutler.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2009)

Makes us "old guys" really proud.


----------



## theinsider (Jul 1, 2009)

His shape is starting to show his age but he is still carrying an incredible amount of muscle


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2009)

havent seen any recent pictures of him...anyone?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2009)

I read recently that he is NOT competing in this year's Olympia, but plans on doing the 2010 show, but who knows.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2009)

Breaking News: Coleman Comeback Confirmed for 2010 - [Blog]


----------

